# Bunny Blue Ears



## Bunny_Baby01 (Apr 20, 2009)

I had Lacey and Velvet in a cagewhen I was traveling on the way home from Georgia to NC. On the way home, I noticed that Velvet's ear insides were turning blue! Is that normal?! The entire inside of the ear was blue, like it wasn't just the veins, it was the entire inside. What does that mean? Is my bunny healthy?! :nerves1

:?Please let me know. I will post tomorrow to say how he/she is coming along. I need to take both of them to the vet sometime soon to tell their genders (they're both babies, so it's too hard to tell for now), and for a check-up to make sure that they are healthy. I hope to take them sometime this week. I just don't know when.

If anyone out there knows what the "Bunny Blue Ear" means, please let me know. Please!I am going to freak if there is something wrong. :tears2:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2009)

Oxygen deficiency (hypoxia)can cause cyanosis. Did the gum color appear normal or was it also blue? Was the rabbit panting? In red eyed rabbits, rabbits with O2 deficiency will also have blue/purple eyes. Heart or breathing problems can result in O2 deficiency.

I'm assuming from your area that the ride was was warm, unless you had the air conditioner blasting and the rabbit got too cold.

If all else appears normal, and the rabbit is fine now, I'd assume venous blood was just pooling in the ears during the ride home.

Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2009)

That doesn't sound good. Again, if it has gone away, it's probably ok, but if it doesn't, she needs to go the the vet very soon.


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's not as bad today. But it's still there. What can I do to fix it?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2009)

There are many possible causes of this condition. You'd need to consult a vet.

Pam


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree. It could be a respiratory problem, or a circulation problem. These are potentially very serious and could result in less blood going to other parts of the body, like the brain, heart, or lungs. At the very least, the ears themselves may be in danger of losing bloodflow which would mean they would die, leading to serious infection risk.


----------



## Larsen (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your bunnies - especially since they're babies. The photo of him/her is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually, that's not my bunny. It's a picture off of Google. My bunnies (both Lacey and Velvet) are both brown. I'm about to post some pictures. They are still cute though! And thanks for the sympathy. :bunny24


----------



## TiffandTom (Jan 22, 2022)

Bunny_Baby01 said:


> Actually, that's not my bunny. It's a picture off of Google. My bunnies (both Lacey and Velvet) are both brown. I'm about to post some pictures. They are still cute though! And thanks for the sympathy. :bunny24


What ended up happening with the babies?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 22, 2022)

TiffandTom said:


> What ended up happening with the babies?


This is a post from 2009. I don't think the user comes to the forums anymore. Almost 13 years is a pretty long time for a rabbit, let alone two.


----------



## TiffandTom (Jan 23, 2022)

ArtistChibi said:


> This is a post from 2009. I don't think the user comes to the forums anymore. Almost 13 years is a pretty long time for a rabbit, let alone two.


I realize it's been a long time but I am still curious to know what she learned about the rabbits. Members get email notifications of responses to their comments and this member is shown as "active". I thought I'd try.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jan 24, 2022)

TiffandTom said:


> I realize it's been a long time but I am still curious to know what she learned about the rabbits. Members get email notifications of responses to their comments and this member is shown as "active". I thought I'd try.


It may say "Active Member" but note mine says "Potato Artist" and yours says "Member". Even though it says "Active Member", it does not mean they are active. It's just a member tag based on the amount of messages you posted onto the forums.


----------

